# M30 infinity



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Has anyone cosdiered doing the skylien conversion to a M30 from teh early 90's? IT had the v6 lt. whihc i assume is the vg30dett without the turbos.

so instead of the 240sx why not eh m30?


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Vega said:


> Has anyone cosdiered doing the skylien conversion to a M30 from teh early 90's? IT had the v6 lt. whihc i assume is the vg30dett without the turbos.
> 
> so instead of the 240sx why not eh m30?



oh come on! no one? why not anser this quick question eh?


----------



## SlideWayz (Dec 2, 2005)

if your talking about swapping in an rb25det, then from what i hear, the turbo gets in the way of the drive shaft. i have no clue if this is true though because i've never seen it. it's just what others have told me. and you can't really do a skyline conversion because the m30 is more like an r31 not an r32. you probably could convert it to be sorta like an r31. from what i hear it shares the same floorplan with the r32. but this would take an ass load of money and a whole bunch of contacts in either australia or japan. it just wouldn't be worth it for a car that's "like" an r31; not even an r31. for all the money you could buy a twin turbo 300zx and have a faster car. it's disapointing but i guess it's the truth.

also the m30's engine is the vg30et, same as a non turbo z31. the swap that most m30 guys want to do is the vg30det out of a jdm nissan leopard. supposedly the vg30de out of a z32 300zx won't fit, which sounds like bull to me, but that's what more experienced people have told me. all in all the m30 just doesnt seem like it's worth putting any money into. if you want to find out more about it then go to f31club.com. i was interested in this car for a while, thats why i have so much info, but i've really lost interest in it now. just seems like anything that you would do to it would never be worth while.


----------

